# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  So sánh Asus X550LD-XX136D với Lenovo Z4070 59436169

## vipthuhuongictu

Mình có cơ hội được trải nghiệm cả 2 model laptop tầm trung này của Lenovo và Asus ,2 model có những điểm hơn thua nhau khá rõ rệt nhưng xét về tổng thể thì Z40 của Lenovo vẫn hơn nhiều mặt .


Đầu tiên đó là cái giá rất tốt của Z40 so với những gì nó mang lại cho chúng ta ,hầu như cái giá này là tốt nhất hiện nay cho 1 laptop màn hình Full HD chạy chip i5 Haswell và GPU Nvidia GT 840M 2GB


Về cấu hình thì Z40 hơn về mọi mặt từ CPU xung nhịp cao hơn,GPU phiên bản mạnh hơn GT 840M còn X550 chỉ là 820M mà thôi .


Về không gian lưu trữ thì X550 hơn Z40 250GB ,cả 2 điều là ổ cứng chuẩn 5400rpm nhưng điều này có vẻ không cần thiết cho lắm vì mình nghĩ 500GB là quá đủ dùng cho 1 laptop trung cấp .


Về màn hình thì mỗi em điều có 1 điểm mạnh riêng nhưng Z40 vẫn hơn hẵn với màn hình Full HD 14” ,X550 tuy màn hình to kích thước 15.6” nhưng độ phân giải chỉ đạt HD nên chất lượng hình ảnh không sắc nét bằng .


Lenovo Z40 cũng hơn về mặt công nghệ khi được trang bị công nghệ âm thanh Dolby Home Theater và bàn phím AccuType độc quyền của Lenovo.
 

​

----------


## Lucian

*Trả lời: So sánh Asus X550LD-XX136D với Lenovo Z4070 59436169*

Cấu hình 2 con khá chuẩn rồi, nhưng Z40 ăn đứt về khoản màn hình với card đồ họa luôn, nên chắc sẽ tốt hơn cho khoản chơi game hay chơi phim chất lượng cao.

----------


## danseoit

*Trả lời: So sánh Asus X550LD-XX136D với Lenovo Z4070 59436169*

Trong tầm giá này thì chắc không có màn hình em nào so nổi với con Z40 rồi. Nhìn bên ngoài cực kỳ đẹp khi coi phim full HD luôn, từ chi tiết cho tới màu sắc đều rất tuyệt vời. Đang cố gắng gom tiền để mua em nó option I7 luôn cho mạnh [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

